# Catching an Injured Pigeon



## SnowDove123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, so for the last few weeks I've been feeding and pretty much caring for a group of about five pigeons. They all have different appearances and this leads me to believe all are different breeds, but I might be wrong. Yesterday one of then flew into one of my house windows and hurt it's wing. I want to move it inside temporarily so I can check that it's wing is okay. But, I'm having trouble catching it. 
How do I catch it safely and keep it from:
•Biting or Scratching me as I don't know if it has any diseases
•Hurting it's wing further
•Scaring it badly

I really want to help it but I'm not sure how to without using some kind of trap. And I'm worried that it I trap it that it might freak out and hurt itself worse. Also, any ideas for an easily-made temporary cage?


----------



## SnowDove123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*injured pigeon*

Are you having trouble catching it because it can fly a little? pigeons dont have teeth they swallow their food whole.(seeds)


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The best time to catch a pigeon is just before dark....they don't see so well at that time and don't struggle. You can throw a towel over it to blind it, and then scoop it up. Pigeons don't bite, they might peck but the beaks are not sharp enough to cause any injury. 

When you catch a pigeon, as long as the wings are secured and the legs are held backwards towards its tail, the pigeon cannot move.


----------



## bigboyrunt (Jul 13, 2014)

if you have a hard time catching it .its wing is fine


----------



## SnowDove123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody. I finally caught it. My issue was that I thought I might hurt his wing worse if I tried grabbing him and he got scarred. I brought him to my vet and he is going to care for the bird from here on out.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

That's good news. Thanks for rescuing him..


----------

